# Negative Outcome - Program or Project Administrator (ANZSCO Code: 511112)



## Ruwini (Nov 4, 2014)

I have submitted my skill assessment three months ago to VETASSESS and I received negative outcome. 

I have applied for occupation of Program or Project Administrator (ANZSCO Code: 511112).

The reasons for the negative outcome are 

- the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation.

- *the employment is of insufficient duration within the last five years of the
date of applying for a Skills Assessment.*

But my agent said that only one year experience would be enough for this occupation and I have only one year experience. 

However they said that they had send a e-mail to VETASSESS get more details regarding this outcome.

Please give me an advice to decide my next step regarding this assessment. :confused2:

Thank You.


----------



## bharatk2006 (Jun 23, 2017)

Your agent is misleading you, minimum experience required is 2 years.. and max 8


----------

